# Great Job on Project NMZ



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I spoke to Brian today, he said the Project boat is getting a lot of attention. I hope you bought a few tickets! Good luck!


Thanks for the kind words. Everyone who participated in the project did a great job!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

